
Quickly jot down your thoughts on the go with Evernote Keep - kennybatista
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/evernote-keep
======
kennybatista
Hey Guys!

Built this tool to fulfill a personal need, now I want to share it with you!

I'm an avid Evernote user, after using Google Keep I asked myself "Why doesn't
Evernote have one so that I can quickly create notes on the go?". I decided to
take charge and build one myself!

Value Propositions, here's why you should download our widget: \- Quickly jot
down your thoughts to Evernote when on the go from your lockscreen. \- Note
creation accessibility prioritized over existing notes selection on Evernote's
widget. \- Save 'Today Screen' dashboard space for other widgets. \- Higher
accessibility visibility score than existing Evernote products. \- Checklists
option available on this widget ( not on Evernote's existing product. )

